# Turner's  cube or balls in a cube



## Jimsehr (Feb 1, 2014)

I wanted to see if I could form a 3/8 ball in a 5/8 ball in a 7/8 ball in a 1 inch cube and here is the end product.
I  made all radius  form tools on bench grinder then lapped radius on lathe.

Jim Sehr


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2014)

Cool. Is there a place to get instructions to make these doodads?


----------

